# Pregabalin (Lyrica)



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

I went to see the psychiatrist on Tuesday, she prescribed me Lyrica, have to take a 75mg dose twice daily. I collected my pescription from the health centre today but didn't take the pescription to the chemist due to there being a crowd in it and my IBS has been giving me bother (worst I've had in a long time). Was wondering if anyone is on this medication. I've been on 5mg Diazepams for a while now, they worked great at the start but now they're starting to lose their touch (not sedating as much as they used to).


----------



## Ros (Sep 3, 2011)

stevefriel said:


> . Was wondering if anyone is on this medication.


Hey I've been on this drug. I take 50mg 3 times a day. It's been going well. Helps to take the edge of the pain definately. Soon i'll be combining it with a tricyclic antidepressant at a low dose to help the pain as well (I've been diagnosed with pain predominant IBS)Hope the Lyrica is going well for you!!!


----------



## WeTheStrange (Nov 16, 2011)

Ros said:


> Hey I've been on this drug. I take 50mg 3 times a day. It's been going well. Helps to take the edge of the pain definately. Soon i'll be combining it with a tricyclic antidepressant at a low dose to help the pain as well (I've been diagnosed with pain predominant IBS)Hope the Lyrica is going well for you!!!


Hello thereI'm interested to hear that you've been prescribed Lyrica for ibs pain along with an antidepressant. Can you tell me which TA you've been precribed and if it has helped at all?I take 150mg of Lyrica whenever the pain is really bad and around 60% of the time it does actually help to decrease the pain a fair bit. The only snag is it makes me a bit constipated and so I can't take it too often even if I'm in terrible pain, which I am on a daily basis.


----------



## markpsf (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd love to know whether Lyrica is working for IBS-D for others and if so what their dosages are and the timing of the doses.

I have IBS that seems to be tied to mini-seizures that happen when very tired and when falling asleep.

Has anyone found that Lyrica aggravated their IBS?

Thanks.

Mark


----------

